# Spotted tree monitor



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

After making up my mind that i wanted a green basilisk i wandered across these. I love monitors almost as much as caimans so I am swinging towards a small monitir instead. Do spotted tree monitors make good captives ro are theytoo shy? What other small monitors (under 2 1/2 feet) would be suitable for a rainforest setup?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

i would go with this monitor....


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Do you know the latin name of this "spotted tree monitor"? If so, that would be most helpful.

_V.jobiensis_ and _V.rudicollis_ (the peachthroat and black roughneck monitors, respectively) are both rainforest animals, but they both grow significantly larger than 2.5'. they usualy reach around four. The _prasinus_-complex species (_V. macrei_, the blue tree, _V.prasinus_, the green tree, _V.beccari_, the black tree, and _V.melinus_, the yellow tree) are around that size and are highly arboreal, but are extremely touchy and expensive.

_V.timorensis_ is a rainforest species that reaches around 2-2.5', I don't know if it's much of a climber.

-PK


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Varanus Similis is the latin name, what sized tank would be suitable? I would get a 3' high if i could but i doubt i can get one without getting it specially made. I can get upto about 7'X18"X2'


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> Varanus Similis is the latin name, what sized tank would be suitable? I would get a 3' high if i could but i doubt i can get one without getting it specially made. I can get upto about 7'X18"X2'


 I'd go about 6x3x3 for one to three _V.similis. There's no need to buy a huge, expensive glass cage, a 1/2" plywood and 2x2 frame wood cage with glass/plexi panels works just as well for a lot less.

-PK_


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> Varanus Similis is the latin name, what sized tank would be suitable? I would get a 3' high if i could but i doubt i can get one without getting it specially made. I can get upto about 7'X18"X2'


That size would be suitable for that monitor but taller would be better.
Just out of curiosity where are you getting a v.similis? They cant be very common and would likely have a very heafty price tag if you found one. From what I know of them they are not as shy as v.timorensis but probably have similer needs. Just my oppinion but I would advise against getting this or any arboral monitor unless you are well experienced in keeping lizards like these. A ridge-tailed monitor v.acanthurus would probably be the best suited for that size of an enclosure but not a rainforest setup. although still expensive they would be the cheepest of the smaller monitors.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I thought this would be a suitable monitor becuase it hunts on the ground and only goes into trees to hide and sleep. Maybe i will hve to forget my idea about creating a rainforest tank and leave that until i have enough time. Maybe a red or yellow ackies would be better since i am new to monitors?
There is a shop i know which specialises in rare and strange fish and reptiles. Last time they had many diffeent monitors and they can get anything you ask for. I will look up ackies for a while.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I have phoned the shop and i can get a red ackies for £75 and he knows someone selling Varanus similis for about £300-£400. I think i will get a pair of ackies instead, i just need to know how to make the perfect habitat.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> I have phoned the shop and i can get a red ackies for £75 and he knows someone selling Varanus similis for about £300-£400. I think i will get a pair of ackies instead, i just need to know how to make the perfect habitat


Just out of curiosity do you know what that would be in american dollars?

also I didnt notice you live in uk. from what I know its a little easier to get what would be hard to find monitors there than the us. Never once seen a v.similis at any of the reptile shows Ive been to. Definitly go with the ackies if you realy have your heart set on a small monitor. I wouldnt call any indoor enclosure "The perfect habitit" but the best set up for an ackie would be a desert look with sand for substrate and lots of rocks such as limestone to bask,hide and wedge himself in at all areas of the enclosure. The basking temp should be around 105-110 farenhiet(41-43)celceis, with the cooler end being in the low 80s, and at night allow the temp to drop into the lower 70s(21-23). Insects should make up for most of the diet with the occasional pinky mouse. Remember that it may take a long time if at all for the lizard to not dash into hiding when you approach it so if you want a monitor you can interact with make sure you get one very young and handle frequently, Goodluck.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thanks rbpsomething

I wanted to setup the most badass natural looking tank i could so i wanted a rainforest setup with a stream etc. But now i am going to make a desert one instead. I still need more info on the ackies as most i find are bs.
I thought it would easier in the US to find rarer species as reptiles are much more popular than here and its such a huge country. There is no such thing as a reptile fair, or fish shows atall here.
I won't get them if i can't provide an enclosure they are happy in thats why i can't get a larger monitor or caiman. It just wouldn't be fair on them becuase i don't know how long it will be before i cn build a big enough enclosure.
I could probably fork out enough for the v.similis and if i could breed them maybe get some of the money back. I could proably get two wardrobes and convert them cheaper than buying a glass tank. What would you do in my situation?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

heres a link to a great book on monitor lizards. You will get the best info on just about every species of varanids.http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/3930612100/104-0426864-3361513?v=glance I highly recomend getting this book.

Another good book although not as informative but better as far as a beginners book is "monitors,tegus, and related lizards" as well as "Popular monitors and tegus" just type these into google. to find them.

As far as what I would do I would get the ackies and use what would be the difference in price of a silimis and get a large tank atleast 60"by24", dont know what that would be in centimeters, but a custom enclosure would be best.
If getting either of these with the intentions of breeding them all I can say goodluck and try to find people who have succesfully bred these type of lizards and get as much info as you can. Although if you are going to be successful you will do best with a small colony of several male and female of whatever species you intend to breed which you would need a very large enclosure as close to a natural habitat as possible which will cost alot of money. You can find more info on breeding these lizards in the books mentiond above. If you have any more questions let me know and let me know what you decide.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Holy sh*t I just seen the price of the first book I mentioned I cost over $200 I bought it years ago for $50 must be hard to find anymore. Now Im pissed off because I lost mine somewhere in all of the moving I did in the last few years.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

if i could i would get an 8'X3'X3' but this isn't possible becuase i can't get it through my bedroom door. I did work experience at my lfs who would do me a good deal on a custom tank. I had a 5'X2X2 and had to dismatle the skirting boars to get it in. I could probably get a 6X18" and 3' high.
Do you know any good websites about ackies that are detailed, all i have found are basic care and aren't very good.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

What is the best substrate and do they do better in a group?

Are reds 'better' than the yellow monitors? Do they enjoy climbing and digging?
I am going to see if i can get a book soon, thanks for the help.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I have ordered a tank today. It will be 90"X18"X24" I hop this will be big enough for two. It will cost £260 and is made from wood and glass.
Are ackies also called spiny-tailed monitors?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> What is the best substrate and do they do better in a group?
> 
> Are reds 'better' than the yellow monitors? Do they enjoy climbing and digging?
> I am going to see if i can get a book soon, thanks for the help.


I would use sand as a substrate. Dont know about yellows. They enjoy climbing on rocks for basking and hiding.

[/QUOTE]I have ordered a tank today. It will be 90"X18"X24" I hop this will be big enough for two. It will cost £260 and is made from wood and glass.
Are ackies also called spiny-tailed monitors?


> That should be plenty for two although if they are both males there might be teritorial fights. Just make sure to provide alot of hiding spots with rocks as well as different basking levels. The majority of the enclosure should be rocky.
> 
> They are commonly called ridge-tailed monitors.
> 
> Dont know of any good web sites


----------

